# software for remastering



## MHA152 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everybody. Is there any software for remastering FreeBSD*?*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you mean "remastering" FreeBSD? If you want to create your own release images have a look in release(7).


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 13, 2013)

In *L*inux there was some software that helps you to make an own image with your personal settings and your software. And then you can install that image onto another computer. Is there any software like this to make an .img file for installing it onto another computer*?*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, read release(7).


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 13, 2013)

Is that just for systems that have been upgraded from source? I installed FreeBSD from an image and installed Xorg and now I want to make an image from that and install it on my friend's computer so they won't need to install Xorg again and they have it. Can I do this?


----------



## Zare (Aug 13, 2013)

"Remastering" barely qualifies as a computer-related term.


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 14, 2013)

Zare said:
			
		

> "Remastering" barely qualifies as a computer-related term.



What should I say?


----------



## fonz (Aug 14, 2013)

MHA152 said:
			
		

> What should I say?


You could use terms such as "releasing", "re-releasing", "repackaging" or something along those lines. Remastering is something you do with audio and/or video.

But hey, if English isn't your best language you may occasionally get the terminology wrong. And post #3 (your second) in this thread described quite clearly what you meant.


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 14, 2013)

OK thank you but I can't find button for edit my posts. My native language is not English but I trying to learn it and explain my meaning.

Sorry. How can I use release(7)? I installed FreeBSD from an image not from source.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2013)

What you describe sounds more like a backup and restore than a release.  It is sometimes called a "bare metal" restore, because it would need to also partition and format the disk.  I'm not aware of a program that makes bootable media to do that.  The closest thing might be Clonezilla, which can be used to efficiently back up a FreeBSD system and restore it on another system.  (Efficiently except for swap partitions, which it copies entirely.)

An alternative would be to duplicate the working system onto an external drive, then just connect that to another system and boot from it.  Setting that up so it will be portable requires some technical work like using labels.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2013)

Why not simply back up all installed packages with pkg_create(1)? Or, if you use PKGNG, you can find the downloaded and installed packages in /var/cache/pkg/.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2013)

But that won't duplicate the machine.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2013)

True, but unless it's exactly the same hardware you're going to have to configure things anyway.


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you. If Clonezilla can't help me I install FreeBSD for other usually.


----------

